# Ice Pilots series



## sunny91 (Feb 22, 2010)

It is in 4 parts, each part can be view.. It is number 1 of 13.

Sunny


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw it somewhere else but this is a very good series. 


Wheels


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you want the other numbers.???

Sunny


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

sunny91 said:


> Do you want the other numbers.???
> 
> Sunny



Absolutely.
I was just letting others know that I thought it would be worth their while to watch it.


Wheels


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow what a great show!!


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 25, 2010)

OK I will post more of this.. 

Sunny


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sunny, you have got me hooked on this. I looked but didnt find anything, but was this only a 13 show deal, or was there going to be more than one season.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 25, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Sunny, you have got me hooked on this. I looked but didnt find anything, but was this only a 13 show deal, or was there going to be more than one season.


There will be a second season


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 25, 2010)

Neil posted a link and I watched all 13 episodes in 2 days


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 25, 2010)

Number( 2) it is in 4 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 4, 2010)

Number (3) in 4 parts, each parts can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 19, 2010)

Number-(4) in 4 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 20, 2010)

Number (5) in 4 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 21, 2010)

Number (6) in 4 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 25, 2010)

Number (7) in 4 parts, each parts can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 25, 2010)

Number [8]) 4 parts, each parts can be view..

Sunny


----------



## alpino1977 (Apr 15, 2010)

No more episodes about that?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2010)

Woah Sunny...you 'da man !

This is series is due to start tonight....in 35 mins !...and the channel that shows the adverts for the series, clearly stating its on the very same channel...is advertising a totally different show !!!

Was slightly...OK very !....miffed that I may not be able to watch it. You have saved Teddy getting well and truly thrown out the cot.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2010)

Number [9] in 4 parts, each parts can be view..

Sunny
¸


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2010)

Number [10] in 4 parts each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 21, 2010)

Number [11] in 4 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 22, 2010)

Number [12] in 4 parts, each part can be view..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 22, 2010)

Number[13] in 4 parts each part can be view..with this one you have all the files..

Sunny


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2011)

Season 2 starts Wednesday night here. Woohoo!


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for thye info I will check ..

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 3, 2011)

I wil have the second episode. The number-2-01 will be in .avi but the others will be in .FLV the number one is in 6 parts. each part can be view..


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2011)

Look forward to it even though we don't have it here. 

We have Alaskan Wing Men or something.


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 4, 2011)

Episode-2-2 it is in .FLV take VLC player or other .FLV player.
It is 186 megs total. In 4 parts. no password.

link for VLC player...

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

I will wait if you download this one I will post more..


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 6, 2011)

Episone-2-03 it is in .FLV no password.


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 7, 2011)

Episode-2-04 it is in .FLV no password.

That all I have for now, I will post when I download more,

Sunny


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2011)

Just caught this on History last night. The Ice Pilots guys recreated the famous Dambusters raid in a modified DC 4. Unfortunately it was a 2 part show and I only saw the second part. Good pics in this article: Dambusters documentary recreates the science behind WW2's most audacious bombing raid | Mail Online


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 9, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Just caught this on History last night. The Ice Pilots guys recreated the famous Dambusters raid in a modified DC 4. Unfortunately it was a 2 part show and I only saw the second part. Good pics in this article: Dambusters documentary recreates the science behind WW2's most audacious bombing raid | Mail Online


I got both parts in one go , Arne did a pretty fair job with the DC4 got it in one the splash from the bomb hit the tail


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2011)

Great pilot, eyeballing the distance off the water like that. I think he got down to 40 feet on one run.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have this file I will try to post on the forum


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 19, 2011)

that would be great


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 24, 2011)

It is in 15 parts each part can be view.. The Bouncing Bomb.

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 19, 2011)

You have all the files posted..


----------

